
Git Reference - danh
http://gitref.org/
======
Empact
Could really use a section on rebase, which is a key differentiating feature,
and just as essential as merge IMO.

But then I can sympathize that it might be a difficult thing to explain
without illustration.

~~~
schacon
in most cases, merge will always do where people use rebase. rebase is only
_really_ necessary when you're trying to keep a patch series up to date with a
moving upstream head. i wanted to keep the basic reference simple, just the
commands that most people need most of the time.

i will add more sections to the site - probably including a workflow section
that goes over rebase vs merge workflows.

------
CytokineStorm
This site looks like a great reference, but coming to git from subversion I
found this page[1] to be clear and concise, and gave me enough understanding
to start playing with git right away.

[1][[http://betterexplained.com/articles/aha-moments-when-
learnin...](http://betterexplained.com/articles/aha-moments-when-learning-
git/)]

------
tim_church
I've just added this to DevCheatSheet.com. There are now 20 cheatsheets for
Git, if anyone is interested - <http://devcheatsheet.com/tag/git/>

------
tmsh
Wow, the power of clear design by people who know what they're doing.

~~~
jallmann
Git itself, or the website?

~~~
RyanMcGreal
Yes.

------
ihodes
Great resource, thank you! That's definitely been bookmarked for later.

Another invaluable resource, at least for me, for learning git has been Pro
Git[1]. Absolutey wonderful way to learn git even with no background in
version control.

[1][<http://progit.org/book/>]

------
elbenshira
I'm a big fan of this: <http://gitready.com/>

------
iamwil
actually, what I really want is git for the non-technical user.

~~~
starkfist
git is not for the non-technical user

~~~
iamwil
of course. That's why I want a git for the non-technical user.

non-techies also have a need for version control. They just don't have access
to it.

If I had said, "I want rsync for non-technical users" a couple years back, I'm
saying I wish there was something like Dropbox. You might have said "rsync
isn't for non-technical users", which is besides the point.

~~~
starkfist
Most non-techies actually don't need version control. At least not version
control that works the same way source code version control works. Writers and
digital artists already have infinite layers of undo in their authoring
software which is generally good enough.

